# Cheap "round pen"



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

I'm wanting to build a round pen for very little money. Just for our already well broke horses who never test fences and can easily be kept in with a single strand small diameter rope (non electric). 

What I want: a non-permanent, easy to put up pen. I want to use electric rope, 2 strands, with step in plastic posts (I don't plan on it being electrified when horses are being worked with-I want it only electrified when I am leaving someone in there for an extended period of time--mainly Donkey). My problem is I don't think it will work being round/oval with those flimsy posts. 

I'm thinking I could make it rectangle much easier. Where I want to put it already has 2 sides of very nice field/goat fencing. If I put the rope fence for the other 2 sides It would be a piece of cake. I'd use steel posts on the corners.

What I want to know is if this will work. I was thinking the pen must have rounded corners for some reason. Is that true? What is the disadvantage to having squared corners? How big should I make it? I've got about 100 ft by 40 ft of space to use--I didn't want to go that big though, unless there is some benefit to it.

Any other ideas? I'd rather not spend much money at all, I could come out at less than $100 if I go with my idea.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

What are you going to use the round pen for? Do you want to ride in it, or just do ground work? What type of fence do you have on the two sides that are fenced?


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

I want a place that we can ride a little, now we have no place other than wide open spaces. I have beginning children that need an enclosed area to ride in. I also want to do a little groundwork (hopefully this will increase as I learn what HOW to actually do groundwork)--we'll eventually need it for Donkey when we start working more with her, too. The riding is more important right now, my 8yo has taken a couple of lessons and she needs a controlled place for practice.

The 2 already done sides are goat field fencing, 4" square, set with steel posts (which I need to cap for safety). We just finished it a month or two ago.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

The thing I wonder about is how the horse(s) will accept working near a fence that they _think_ is hot. I think you could work them through it tho it just may take some time.

100x40 is pretty big for free longing ground work, but would be doable with a longe line or if you could divide it in half. I wouldn't want a riding "arena" too much smaller than 100x40, canter work in anything smaller could be a problem. It doesn't need to be round, in fact, square corners can help with some training.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I wouldn't think the square corners would be a problem. I would be concerned that a child might come off and hit the metal posts or even the top of the wire fence. You would have to access that on site, knowing your horses and kids. I would never put the horses in with the fence on, it might be hard to get them up to the "rail", even if the power was off. It would probably work for ground work.


----------



## levi1739 (Jul 25, 2003)

A round pen is nice to have but not necessary. 15 feet of rope attached to the halter will work well for groundwork and begining riders. At the start use a groundperson to control the horse while the young riders work on developing a balanced seat etc.

Have fun, be safe

Jack


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Corners can be a big problem for kids. If they aren't a strong enough rider and their trusty mount is a bit on the lazy side, there is a tendency for lazy horses to stick their nose in a corner for a little R & R. 

If you're using an arena or round pen for kids to ride, it's also important to make sure they don't do a lap, stop at the gate, consult with parent and repeat. Horses tend to quickly learn that pattern and not nearly as quick to unlearn the system.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Too true, wr. My youngest's walk/trot horse came to us with that problem and it took some doing to "unlearn" it. The mare was big (16-16.1) and the kid was just a mite and not quite strong enough to actually pull her head up when she got snotty. A tap with a crop and never stopping at the same spot in the "arena" worked for us.


----------



## 40angst (Mar 10, 2011)

TennesseeMama23 said:


> I'm wanting to build a round pen for very little money. Just for our already well broke horses who never test fences and can easily be kept in with a single strand small diameter rope (non electric).
> 
> What I want: a non-permanent, easy to put up pen. I want to use electric rope, 2 strands, with step in plastic posts (I don't plan on it being electrified when horses are being worked with-I want it only electrified when I am leaving someone in there for an extended period of time--mainly Donkey). My problem is I don't think it will work being round/oval with those flimsy posts.
> 
> ...



I used those plastic step in posts and braided wire for visibility. Works great except the gate portion tends to sag, and if y ou ahve a horse that likes to crash against the sides of your pen you could be in trouble.

I would not recommend making your circle less than 50 feet in diameter, too small a circle will be harder for a full size horse to stretch out and canter in. Your horse can stop in square corners, the idea is not to give them a spot to "rest" or "escape".


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

We got it done today. I think it looks great. Donkey is living there for a while. I'll try to post pics in the morning. I love the rope so far, so easy to deal with. 

The horses have never tried to run into the walls of a round pen or riding pen, we have a harder time keeping them close enough to the walls. We'll see how it works when the weather gets a little better.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm glad it's working out for you, TennesseeMama23.


----------

